# bark collar



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

](*,)hi all 
looking for any advice on bark collars 
i have a mali cross female big and stubborn weighs in at 43 kilos
i need a bark collar to deliver a heavy duty correction 
as she is kenneled and sometimes on a chain and exercised heavily 
she is driving myself and neighbours crazy 
i need to find a solution pronto 
have tried normal collars but to no avail,she ignores them and carries on 
regardless 
dont wish to engage in any political debates just need a solution 
would be most appreciated 
regard 
bernard:-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

See if you can possibly borrow one first. 

With some dogs all they do is ramp them up.


----------



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

hi bob
already tried this bought one borrrowed one 
but no joy i did resort to using an close fitting open ended muzle
which works well .
but its not the sort of thing i would leave her wearing if im not around .
plus coming into the summer warmer weather this is not a vialble option either.
we live in hope 
thanks for the response 
bernard


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

If bark collar doesn't work, you just have to teach the traditional way, house training so you can keep them in the house and teach them not to bark.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bark collars won't fix the underlying problem. Sounds like she wants company and even negative attention is still attention. If you won't bring her in for time in the house, consider getting a second dog.


----------



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the responses 
but the indoors is not an option [-X
regards 
bernard


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bernard Flood. I think you should PM rick smith. He'll have the perfect response for you.

In absence of doing that, the solution to the problem is you, so stop being a problem for the dog.


----------



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Bernard Flood. I think you should PM rick smith. He'll have the perfect response for you.
> 
> In absence of doing that, the solution to the problem is you, so stop being a problem for the dog.


thanks for that response nicole
what can i say i was a problem child [-o<
is rick going to help the dog or me ,
just like to clear that up before i make contact !
must dash just going to fit an ashtray to the handlebars on my motorbike
regards
bernard


----------

